# Call.of.Duty.Ghosts.XBOX360-iMARS and Call.Of.Duty.GHOSTS.RF.XBOX360-iND



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Call.Of.Duty.GHOSTS.RF.XBOX360-iND*
Name would seem to indicate region free.
It is otherwise pretty hot of the presses and there seems to be various p2p versions doing the rounds (indeed the iND release has been nuked for being "stolen from p2p". *Call.Of.Duty.GHOSTS.RF.XBOX360-POWER* is another one.

Anyway we got a new Battlefield a couple of days ago and now it is time for COD. I am sure it will be a polished game much like the CODs before it.
There is a "hardened version" which does seem to feature some DLC (though, somewhat predictably, it is aimed at multiplayer) which will probably appear at some point.



Spoiler: blurb for hardened edition



all of Duty: Ghosts - Hardened Edition deploys with an assortment of collectible physical items and exclusive digital content designed to customize your multiplayer experience. Contents include:

    Call of Duty: Ghosts Season Pass: Get four epic DLC Map Packs, each delivering a collection of fresh Call of Duty: Ghosts multiplayer content and more. Plus, you’ll receive the Team Leader digital content pack, a Season Pass-bonus that includes a unique MP character head, headgear, weapon camo, reticle, player patch, player card and player background.
    Free Fall Dynamic Bonus Map: A brand-new dynamic downloadable multiplayer map that drops you into a shattered skyscraper on the brink of collapse. Frantic action is thrown into overdrive as the skyscraper continues to fall throughout the match, evolving gameplay in real-time.
    Paracord Strap: A modern day military staple, this wearable tool allows you to carry over 10 feet of versatile paracord on hand wherever you go.
    Collectible SteelBook: Secure a limited edition steel game case featuring premium artwork.
    Player Patch: Show your enemies what you stand for with an in-game Ghosts insignia player patch.
    Player Card: Leave your mark on any killcam with an in-game Ghosts insignia player card.
    Player Background: Stand out in any lobby list with a Ghosts-themed player background.
    Official Call of Duty: Ghosts Soundtrack: Upgrade your playlist with a digital copy of the in-game score.


Amazon words
 Call of Duty: Ghosts is an extraordinary step forward for one of the largest entertainment franchises of all-time. This new chapter in Call of Duty features a new dynamic where players are on the side of a crippled nation fighting not for freedom or liberty, but simply to survive.

Fueling this all new Call of Duty experience, the franchise's new next-gen engine delivers stunning levels of immersion and performance, all while maintaining the speed and fluidity of 60 frames-per-second across all platforms.
Single Player Campaign

Ten years after a devastating mass event, America’s borders and the balance of global power have changed forever. As what's left of the nation's Special Operations forces, a mysterious group known only as "Ghosts" leads the fight back against a newly emerged, technologically-superior global power.

A New Call of Duty Universe: For the first time in franchise history, players will take on the underdog role with Call of Duty: Ghosts; outnumbered and outgunned, players must fight to reclaim a fallen nation in an intensely personal narrative. Gamers will get to know an entirely new cast of characters and visit locales in a changed world unlike anything seen in Call of Duty before.
Multiplayer

    In Call of Duty: Ghosts you don't just create a class, you create a soldier, a first for the franchise. In the new Create-A-Soldier system, players can change the physical appearance of their soldier by choosing the head, body type, head-gear and equipment, and for the first time in a Call of Duty game, the player can also choose their gender. With 20,000 possible combinations, this is the most flexible and comprehensive character customization in Call of Duty history.
    New dynamic maps are the evolution of multiplayer. They include interactive elements and player triggered events that make the environment evolve as each match goes on. The entire landscape can shift and force players to change tactics and strategies.
    Call of Duty: Ghosts introduces new tactical player movements. The new contextual lean system now allows players to lean around obstacles without adding button combinations or fully leaving cover. The new mantling system allows fluid movement over objects, while maintaining momentum. The knee slide allows for a natural transition from sprinting crouching to prone.
    Call of Duty: Ghosts delivers over 20 NEW Kill Streaks in Call of Duty: Ghosts - such as Juggernaut Maniac, the Helo Scout, the Vulture and the ODIN Strike. Players can even bring in guard dog Riley, from the single-player campaign, to protect and also to attack enemies. There are also over 30 NEW weapons, including an entirely new weapon class: Marksman Rifles. 

Squads

Build your team and take up to 6 of them into battle in the all new Squads mode. This mode takes the best parts of the multiplayer experience and allows you to play either solo or cooperatively with the custom soldiers created and leveled up in multiplayer.

The load-out choices you make for your Squad members will directly change the AI behavior of your squad-mates. Give your soldier a sniper rifle and he'll behave like a sniper, and an SMG guy will be more run and gun.

*Video* Some E3 footage

*Boxart*





*NFO* Might as well have the POWER NFO

```
- P~O~W~E~R -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S                            ▄■

                           Call of Duty: Ghosts     

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English          
     ▄   Size        : 2 DVDs                Genre    : FPS         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 11/2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Call of Duty: Ghosts delivers a riveting all-new gameplay experience built on 
an entirely new story, setting and cast of characters, all powered by a new, 
next generation Call of Duty engine that redefines the series for the next 
generation.

For the first time in Call of Duty, gamers play as the underdog, fighting as 
part of a single squad against an enemy that has superior numbers and 
firepower. Call of Duty: Ghosts? genre-defining multiplayer delivers 
gameplay innovations throughout, including dynamic map events and 
character customization.
 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  Enjoy
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■               F The Scene ~POWER is here to SAVE THE DAY                 ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ▄ ~SENSI!
```


----------



## Railgun (Oct 31, 2013)

The iND-Version got delpred as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2013)

Proper scene release now in
*Call.of.Duty.Ghosts.XBOX360-iMARS*
Same as above really. Should have noted it was two discs as well. Not sure what the split is about.

*NFO*

```
░                                         
                                ░     ░                                          
                                 ░   ░░       ░                                  
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░                                
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░                                 
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░                               
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                       
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄           
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █          
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██        
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄      
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒     
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██     
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌    
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████     
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓      
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓       
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░       
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█         
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████             
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓             
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█          
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█        
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████       
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████       
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓       
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██     
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██   
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██ 
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓    
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓   
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓  
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓  
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓   
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓    
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓      
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓         
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█         
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█         
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒ 
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒  
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒     
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒        
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒            
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒                
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                   
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                 
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██               
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███              
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓            
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓           
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓ 
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓   
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓        
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓      
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓      
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓     
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓     
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓      
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░      
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░      
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░     
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░     
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░     
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░     
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░     
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░      
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░       
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀        
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░            
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█   
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██   
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    Call of Duty: GHOSTS                      
        Retail Date.......:    05/11/13                             
        Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
        Region............:    RF                                           
        Genre.............:    Shooter                               
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
               
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!           
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:                                                       
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                               SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------

